# RYBLMC's 60%Bermuda/40%Fescue Journal



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

I have a 3,200 SQ. FT. yard. 

*Current Weeds:*

Redstem Filaree
Spotted Spurge
Ground Spurge
Henbit
Purple Deadnettle
White Clover
Chickweed
Dandelion
Ground Ivy
Carolina Geranium
Creeping Woodsorrel
Bermuda Buttercup
A few of the named weeds also have different varieties of the same species(in my yard).

*Current Grassy Weeds:*

Japanese Brome
Downy Brome(Cheatgrass) 
Crabgrass

Applied Blanket _Prodiamine(4 Month)_ Application on _March 6, 2019_.
Applied Blanket _Glysophate_ Application on _March 31, 2019_.

90% of my yard consists of Dandelion, Brome, and Crabgrass all mixed together.

The backyard is shaded by large Cottonwood Trees, I plan to plant Fescue in this half of the yard.
The frontyard is 100% sun, no shade at all. Already has Bermuda mixed in. I plan to overseed the front when it's ready.

I will take pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

8 days post Glysophate application pictures. I dethatched the backyard yesterday, 4/7/2019. The little seeds and fuzzy worm looking things are the remains of my huge Cottonwood tree going into bloom.

Backyard - Which I plan to plant Fescue in - 



Front Yard - Which I plan to Plant Bermuda in -


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Dethatched by hand, got about 300 pounds of dead weeds. It's odd, the birds are pecking the everliving crap out of my yard.. any idea what they're going after?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

RYBLMC said:


> Dethatched by hand, got about 300 pounds of dead weeds. It's odd, the birds are pecking the everliving crap out of my yard.. any idea what they're going after?


Maybe they are going after bugs on the ground since they have no grass/weeds to hide behind. Looking good


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

raymond said:


> RYBLMC said:
> 
> 
> > Dethatched by hand, got about 300 pounds of dead weeds. It's odd, the birds are pecking the everliving crap out of my yard.. any idea what they're going after?
> ...


The entire front yard, from side to side is completely covered in holes.

I'm glad I didn't aerate.. the birds are doing it for me! Wonderful!


----------

